# 1992 Hunter 27 in Chicago



## rukuz (Oct 23, 2009)

About time I stopped stalking these forums. Just wanted to say hi. I live in Chicago and purchased a 1992 Hunter 27 last year in Michigan and sailed it through some crazy weather to get to Chicago where she's about to be launched for her second year as "mine" My little bro put together a decent video of the trip: Crossing Lake Michigan on a Hunter 27 on Vimeo


----------



## Vmegaro (Jan 3, 2015)

You find the 27' comfortable enough? Thinking of the same size to purchase


----------

